# broken stem



## 57 spit (Nov 1, 2014)

need to remove broken stem from 1936 schwinn fork tube.  I have it sitting in PB blaster... any ideas on how to remove pieces? This is a cyclelock fork.




\
ALso, need a new torrington deco stem...
Thanks!


----------



## bike (Nov 1, 2014)

*Well*

seems you need to tap (rap BANG) on the STEEL part that is the wedge to get it loose from the remnants of the pot metal- or as I am typing this it may be easier to chip away at the soft pot metal with a pointed chisel...


----------



## 57 spit (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks bike. Chiseled potmetal worked.


----------

